
Camphr: SpaCy plugin for Transformers , Udify, ELmo, etc - tamuhey
https://github.com/PKSHATechnology-Research/camphr
======
heybrandons
Where does Camphr fit in with huggingface and spacy-transformers?

~~~
tamuhey
Camphr provides functionality for using transformers on spaCy. The purpose of
this feature is similar to spacy-transformers. You should use Camphr in the
following cases:

1\. If you want to extend or combine model with pytorch (spacy-transformers is
thinc-based, while Camphr is pytorch-based.)

2\. If you want to fine-tune easily with CLI

3\. If you want to use better token alignment algorithm (Camphr uses
pytokenizations
([https://github.com/tamuhey/tokenizations](https://github.com/tamuhey/tokenizations))
to align transformers' tokens and spaCy's tokens. pytokenizations is faster
and more robust than spacy-transformers' alignment algorithm)

